# Feist Pups: 3 weeks old!



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Hello Folks:

Just wanted to share a picture of some feist pups we have here out of Gray's Mustang Sally x Jumping Jack Flash.

Hopefully, these will grow up to be good squirrel dogs! The pup on the left is a female and the one on the right is a male. They are 3 weeks old.

Thanks for lookin',

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Here they are at 7 weeks. They are WEANED and READY TO GO!!! Will be 8 weeks on the 10th.

-Marc


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you going to sale them??? If so how much????


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

Sent you a PM.

Thanks!

-Marc


----------

